# Breaking Records At WallNutt Hill



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Last year I had a member from IGFA that called me up and wanted to break a few channel cat records. I told him I knew right where to go to get what he needed. First we went to Escambia River and set 3 new flathead catfish line class records. Then we headed over to Steve's place and set 3 new line class channel cat records.

Last week another member from IGFA called me up that got wind of what we did and he also wanted to set him some records. We made a game plan then headed over to Steve's place yesterday. Lets just say he was not disappointed. We fished from 8 am until closing time, in that time we landed over 350 pounds of big catfish setting 4 new line class records. 

Our top 10 biggest cats weighed 33,28,27,26,25,24,24,22,21,20 with countless teens and only a handful of fish under 10lbs. We broke all the records that Jason Shcall set in 2014 with me. 

I have got to hand it to Steve, hes has grown some truly impressive fish there that only one place in the world can match and that's the Red River.

We released all those fish back healthy and alive if any of you guys want a go at them.


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Those are impressive catches but I do have a question - 

Do these fish you caught at Steve's actually go down as records in the IFGA book? It seems to me that fish caught out of a farm pond would not qualify as "record-book" fish since they come out of a stocked pond.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

They do. It does not matter where they come from. Many world records come from stocked ponds in Thailand..


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

CatHunter said:


> They do. It does not matter where they come from. Many world records come from stocked ponds in Thailand..


I had no idea. I guess you learn something new every day........


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

And those Thailand fish taste crappy. Never eat pond raised anything. 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Believe I asked you last year, but yall use live bait?


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Great post Cathunter! Nice job putting him on some fine fish. Congrats to both of you:thumbup:


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Seems like the same thing as killing a pen raised deer to me.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

CatCrusher said:


> Seems like the same thing as killing a pen raised deer to me.


It is but its always fun catching 30 pound cats. To me its no different then throwing out a trotline or tying on a bushhook and heading home, easy fishing . Even still it takes a little skill to be able to extract the big fish consistently. 

Few people go up there and catch 30 pounders..


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Dude... So sick. Always love your posts man. Monster cats right there. Makes me really wish Wisconsin. I miss fishing cats so much.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Seen your girlfriend/wife the other day trying to catch bait. Is this the bait you used or y'all getting ready for a river run

somewhere in a tree


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

lettheairout said:


> Seen your girlfriend/wife the other day trying to catch bait. Is this the bait you used or y'all getting ready for a river run
> 
> somewhere in a tree


Nah she was just out fishing.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Quite a haul. Congrats


----------

